# Suggestions for Brake/Rotor replacement on 2005 Stock GLI



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm looking to replace my stock Brakes and Rotors very soon since I'm at 107K. 
My Brakes are the following Size:
20AE/337/GLI calipers are the same as 11.3" calipers, but are painted red.
The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
The Rear brakes are 256mm x 22mm (10.1" x .87") Vented Rotors 

I noticed ECS released some new rotors with GEOMET Coating. These look really nice and are supposed to keep their lust after years of use. I want something that looks good after use and of course works good with new pads. Since ECS won't have these in stock until July I'm looking for something similar. Can anyone suggest some good slotted rotors for my use? I plan on driving pretty hard but I probably won't do any track days. 

Also, I'm thinking I'll go with HAWK HPS Performance Brake Pads since they seem pretty good and are supposed to create little dust which is also important. Hate cleaning my rims all the time. I was also considering these pads if anyone has suggestions > EBC red stuff pads or Akebono ceramic pads. Thanks for any suggestions on Rotors and Pads. I'm thinking of looking for Brembo Rotors since I always like Brembos.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

GTI/GLI Front (312x25) and Rear (256x22) Rotors and Hawk HPS pads


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

EBC USR series slotted rotors. USR930 for front & USR931 for rears. Match them with EBC Red Stuff pads.

I personally think the Geomet rotors are all hyped up. 99% of the rotor is the braking surface, which if you drive your car will never rust or corrode. The rotor hat is the only visible part that usually rusts after time (this does NOT happen with the EBC USR series rotors) but you can simply paint them before you install them to help prevent this. And for the price, I'd buy the EBC because they've got proven reliability.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Meyle brake rotors are plated over 100% of the surface, including the vents, and are reasonably price. Some of the models are heavier than the original brake rotors, because Meyle doesn't put the lightening holes in the rotor hat that come in some original equipment rotors.

I've been using Meyles for over two years in MKIIIs and I'm happy with them.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

ATE premiumone slotted rotors:
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/72/15
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/74/10

and a set of Hawk HPS pads to go with it:
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/153/12
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/157/8

That's a nice package right there, and one I ran for a few years. Rotors look awesome behind the RCs


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for these suggestions and information! I'm checking all these out now. So far, I think I like what 87vr6 posted the best. Those look really nice and would probably suite me well. The elliptical grooves look cool and sound functional. Someone also recommended these ADAMs rotors but the are a little pricey. They do Look nice though.
http://www.dbcperformance.com/product_p/mk4ttfr.htm
I'm going to do a little more research. Thx for any other suggestions. I also plan on having my brake fluid power flushed which might help with my slightly spongy clutch pedal.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Here are Racingbrake's product links. 

http://www.racingbrake.com/GOLF_GTI_337_ED_20th_ANNIV_REAR_02_03_p/9080-311-1763.htm

http://www.racingbrake.com/GOLF_GTI_337_ED_20th_ANNIV_REAR_02_03_p/9080-311-1763.htm


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Finally got some installed! (Cross Post from my GLI post)*

I meant to post this here since I had more responses.
>
I ended up going with EBC Slotted Sport Rotors paired with EBC Red-Stuff Pads. From my short test drive they seem to be a nice combination. Not hearing any strange noise and after they break-in they'll probably be really nice! Here's a few pictures.


----------

